# core 50mg7 bearings



## speckboi (Sep 11, 2007)

So its to my understanding that the core 50 comes with abec 5 arb bearings. So if I wanted to get some new boca bearings for them I would need to get the abec 7 orange seals bc getting the abec 5 lightnings would be useless. Can someone confirm my theory and also I read up somewhere where someone took the old core bearings and threw them inside a curado 50e and that made a world of a difference. Anyone know if its a good idea? And last question when cleaning or flushing the bearings y'all leave it just in a shot glass of acetone for 10 min? No heating over a stove or whatnot? Still trying to get it down.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Lots of debates on here about whether the ABEC 7's make enough difference to be both noticeable and worth it. They're significantly more expensive. I have been very pleased with the Lightning 5's in all my Curado CU200's.

I don't heat the acetone when I clean my bearings. I let them soak for a minute or so, then roll them around the sides of the shot glass with a paint brush handle that fits tightly in the bearing. Then I blow them out with a keyboard cleaner air can, then roll them on the workbench to see if they're smooth. Then I give them a spin on the paintbrush handle. Repeat as required. Definitely don't heat acetone on a gas stove!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The stock bearings are ABEC 3. The Core uses the S-ARB bearings and the Curado uses stainless bearings. Anything above an ABEC 5 is worthless in a fishing reel in my opinion. The spool will not spin fast enough to ever need them.


----------



## speckboi (Sep 11, 2007)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> Lots of debates on here about whether the ABEC 7's make enough difference to be both noticeable and worth it. They're significantly more expensive. I have been very pleased with the Lightning 5's in all my Curado CU200's.
> 
> I don't heat the acetone when I clean my bearings. I let them soak for a minute or so, then roll them around the sides of the shot glass with a paint brush handle that fits tightly in the bearing. Then I blow them out with a keyboard cleaner air can, then roll them on the workbench to see if they're smooth. Then I give them a spin on the paintbrush handle. Repeat as required. Definitely don't heat acetone on a gas stove!


Thanks for the step by step process that was very helpful! I notice you only said a minute I saw somewhere where someone left it for 10min does it make a difference or matter?


----------



## speckboi (Sep 11, 2007)

Bantam1 said:


> The stock bearings are ABEC 3. The Core uses the S-ARB bearings and the Curado uses stainless bearings. Anything above an ABEC 5 is worthless in a fishing reel in my opinion. The spool will not spin fast enough to ever need them.


Good deal I just thought that they came with abec 5's. So your saying the ceramics abec 5 from boca are good for the core and the core abec 3 would be alright in my curado 50e? And when cleaing bearings do you leave the shields on or off? Same with oiling


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

speckboi said:


> Thanks for the step by step process that was very helpful! I notice you only said a minute I saw somewhere where someone left it for 10min does it make a difference or matter?


For me it depends on the condition of the bearing. 95% of the time, I'm just cleaning out old oil and grit and acetone eats that up very fast. I think the key is rolling the bearing in the acetone, the cheap man's substitute for an ultrasonic cleaner. The other 5% of the time, I'm playing with a frozen bearing, just trying to see if I can fix it. Then I will soak it longer. Usually a waste of time, though, as once they're frozen they're toast. Time to dip into the stock of BOCA Lightnings...


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I run our stainless ABEC 5 bearings and have no experience with the aftermarket parts. I run them in all of my low profile reels except for my inshore reels. I have used the stock S-ARB bearings for inshore applications. I do not notice much difference to be honest with you. Keep the spool and frame clean and it will cast more than far enough to get bit.


----------



## speckboi (Sep 11, 2007)

Bantam1 said:


> I run our stainless ABEC 5 bearings and have no experience with the aftermarket parts. I run them in all of my low profile reels except for my inshore reels. I have used the stock S-ARB bearings for inshore applications. I do not notice much difference to be honest with you. Keep the spool and frame clean and it will cast more than far enough to get bit.


I wasn't aware that shimano had abec bearings. How much does a pair of the abec 5's cost? And where could I get them at? Ceramics or do they just come in stainless steel? Also does nail polish work? I know that has acetone


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

speckboi said:


> I wasn't aware that shimano had abec bearings. How much does a pair of the abec 5's cost? And where could I get them at? Ceramics or do they just come in stainless steel? Also does nail polish work? I know that has acetone


OK, lesson time. ABEC is an industry standard rating system for bearing quality. All the major bearing manufacturers and suppliers provide bearings with ABEC ratings - in our case from ABEC #3 through ABEC #7. Higher the number, higher the quality, higher the price. Most of us have concluded that ABEC #5 bearings are the best balance of quality to price, but some like the #7's and are willing to pay for it.

A lot of us are using BOCA ceramic bearings as replacements for the stock Shimano bearings. They seem to handle salt water better and are good value. Here is the link for their site, specifically the page with the multi-bearing offerings. In your case, you're looking for a 3x10x4 bearing, and I would recommend the 4-pack of Lightning ABEC #5's. The 4-pack is the best per-bearing cost and provides you bearings for two reels. You can check out the difference in cost between the Lightning #5's and the Orange Seal #7's and make up your own mind. Free shipping, by the way, and a very cool company. If you have any bearing questions, just give them a call and ask for the fishing guy.

http://www.bocabearings.com/bearing-applications/fishing-reel/bearings#13

Assume you mean nail polish remover and not nail polish. If you did indeed mean nail polish, I would recommend pink, as that is all the rage right now with all the major sports - Major League Baseball, NFL, college teams, soccer. Go pink, young man! But, that isn't going to do your bearings any good... Just kidding of course, it's late and I've had my wine for the night. Just get a can of Acetone at Ace, Home Depot, or Lowe's.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Our ABEC 5 bearings are all stainless and sell for $16.50 each. 

The ABEC 7 bearings are designed for high RPM machining equipment that need zero vibration when turning 30,000 RPM. Since your spool will never see that speed, there is no need to run them. Your spool speed will peak around 22,000-25,000 RPM for a fraction of a second. Then your VBS brakes or magnets will provide braking force to slow the spool down. Our reels with DC will obtain 30,000 RPM, but only for a fraction of a second. We run greaseless ABEC 3 bearings in these reels. They prove that you do not need more than that in a fishing reel. 

If you truly needed ABEC 7 bearings, then you will not need any brakes because you mastered casting with zero breaking to control the spool speed. Most, if not all are not capable of this. Just saying.


----------



## speckboi (Sep 11, 2007)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> OK, lesson time. ABEC is an industry standard rating system for bearing quality. All the major bearing manufacturers and suppliers provide bearings with ABEC ratings - in our case from ABEC #3 through ABEC #7. Higher the number, higher the quality, higher the price. Most of us have concluded that ABEC #5 bearings are the best balance of quality to price, but some like the #7's and are willing to pay for it.
> 
> A lot of us are using BOCA ceramic bearings as replacements for the stock Shimano bearings. They seem to handle salt water better and are good value. Here is the link for their site, specifically the page with the multi-bearing offerings. In your case, you're looking for a 3x10x4 bearing, and I would recommend the 4-pack of Lightning ABEC #5's. The 4-pack is the best per-bearing cost and provides you bearings for two reels. You can check out the difference in cost between the Lightning #5's and the Orange Seal #7's and make up your own mind. Free shipping, by the way, and a very cool company. If you have any bearing questions, just give them a call and ask for the fishing guy.
> 
> ...


I really appreciate your post sir. I learned a lot from just what you wrote. I heard somewhere that ceramics don't rust and are better for saltwater fishing so ill be picking up some abec 5's for my reel. Haha I meant nail polish remover with acetone but ill go get the real deal. No sense in me soaking them in something that isn't going o flush them out.


----------



## speckboi (Sep 11, 2007)

Bantam1 said:


> Our ABEC 5 bearings are all stainless and sell for $16.50 each.
> 
> The ABEC 7 bearings are designed for high RPM machining equipment that need zero vibration when turning 30,000 RPM. Since your spool will never see that speed, there is no need to run them. Your spool speed will peak around 22,000-25,000 RPM for a fraction of a second. Then your VBS brakes or magnets will provide braking force to slow the spool down. Our reels with DC will obtain 30,000 RPM, but only for a fraction of a second. We run greaseless ABEC 3 bearings in these reels. They prove that you do not need more than that in a fishing reel.
> 
> If you truly needed ABEC 7 bearings, then you will not need any brakes because you mastered casting with zero breaking to control the spool speed. Most, if not all are not capable of this. Just saying.


Yeah it sounds like the abec 7's are overkill. In your honest opinion for saltwater purposes would you get the ceramic 5's from boca or the stainless from shimano? At 16.50 a pop id like to have something that'll last awhile and perform well knowing I can outcast someone with cheaper bearings lol


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

speckboi said:


> Yeah it sounds like the abec 7's are overkill. In your honest opinion for saltwater purposes would you get the ceramic 5's from boca or the stainless from shimano? At 16.50 a pop id like to have something that'll last awhile and perform well knowing I can outcast someone with cheaper bearings lol


Only one way Bantam1 can answer that question, speckboi! He's our resident Shimano rep...


----------



## speckboi (Sep 11, 2007)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> Only one way Bantam1 can answer that question, speckboi! He's our resident Shimano rep...


Lol I just realized he was a rep. Ill experiment with them. I do like the bearings that come in the core 50mg7 so the 5's should make it perform slightly better.


----------



## speckboi (Sep 11, 2007)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> Only one way Bantam1 can answer that question, speckboi! He's our resident Shimano rep...


What are your thoughts on the tg rockets sir?


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

speckboi said:


> What are your thoughts on the tg rockets sir?


Had to look them up, as had never heard of them, nor heard anyone on here mention them. Took me about 15 seconds to form an opinion: ABEC #7, designed for insanely high rpm's, and crazy expensive. Multiply the listed 25 UK pound cost by 1.6 to get U.S. $ = $41 each. I suggest you try BOCA first...


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

speckboi said:


> What are your thoughts on the tg rockets sir?


And, while I appreciate your politeness, you don't have to call me sir. I may be 58, but my brain still thinks I'm 22!


----------



## speckboi (Sep 11, 2007)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> And, while I appreciate your politeness, you don't have to call me sir. I may be 58, but my brain still thinks I'm 22!


I just saw the price tag too......forget it. Will try boca's and probably shimano. How often do you flush out your bearings? Haha yeah sorry I was raised that way don't mean to offend you if I did.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I think the stock S-ARB bearings are fine. Just clean the spool and frame of excess oil and it will cast much better. I personally am not a fan of ceramic bearings. They still use a stainless race which can corrode so you need to oil them. Ceramic balls are designed to run with no lube. Lube will attack dirt, grime, salt, etc which will reduce the performance and actually ruin the ceramic balls. They tend to be a little louder too. Double edged sword is how I describe ceramic bearings. I know some really like them and are happy with them. My experiences have been less than spectacular to be honest with you. I did not see enough gain to justify the cost. You would be surprised what a stock bearing in a reel is capable of. 


The Core 50 is made for light lures. The spool is very light so it has less start up inertia. This helps when casting lighter lures. The lighter spools will not spin as long as a heavy spool, typically this means less overall casting distance. Object in motion stays in motion until a force acts against it right? Forces are friction, wind and gravity. If something is heavier that is rotating it will take longer to slow it down because it can overcome these forces easier. Thank Newton for his theory and studies of physics. Just think, all it took was a minor concussion from a falling apple...

You need to define what "better" is and the application for the reel. A 5' gain in distance can be described as better for example. Then we have the correct line and rod selection for the lure being used. That is a very critical part of the equation that most anglers ignore. Some lures are too light to load the rod correctly. Others are too heavy causing the rod to essentially collapse and lose all the energy. Some line works better than others. Some line is heavier in weight (fluoro for example) and will not cast as far (once again physics). bBraided line has more friction against itself and going through the guides. We combat this by using smaller diameter line. Mono has some stretch (think shooting a rubber band) that will help with increased casting performance. 

OK thats enough for you to think about or ignore.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

speckboi said:


> I just saw the price tag too......forget it. Will try boca's and probably shimano. How often do you flush out your bearings? Haha yeah sorry I was raised that way don't mean to offend you if I did.


No offense taken, just having fun... I let my reel tell me when to clean the bearings. When things slow down and/or get noisy, it's time. I've been fortunate to be able to fish a lot this year, and have probably flushed bearings every three or four months. Part of that is my thorough, hopeless, total addiction to working on Shimano Curado CU200's. Sometimes I have to tear one down just to quiet the jitters...


----------



## Pro Reel (Jan 3, 2010)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> OK, lesson time. ABEC is an industry standard rating system for bearing quality. All the major bearing manufacturers and suppliers provide bearings with ABEC ratings - in our case from ABEC #3 through ABEC #7. Higher the number, higher the quality, higher the price. Most of us have concluded that ABEC #5 bearings are the best balance of quality to price, but some like the #7's and are willing to pay for it.
> 
> A lot of us are using BOCA ceramic bearings as replacements for the stock Shimano bearings. They seem to handle salt water better and are good value. Here is the link for their site, specifically the page with the multi-bearing offerings. In your case, you're looking for a 3x10x4 bearing, and I would recommend the 4-pack of Lightning ABEC #5's. The 4-pack is the best per-bearing cost and provides you bearings for two reels. You can check out the difference in cost between the Lightning #5's and the Orange Seal #7's and make up your own mind. Free shipping, by the way, and a very cool company. If you have any bearing questions, just give them a call and ask for the fishing guy.
> 
> ...


Sorry to be the dissenting voice here, but the ABEC rating has absolutly nothing at all to do with the quality of the bearing. You have been misinformed or you misunderstood something. Do a search on abec and you will see that it stands for the Annular Bearing Engineers' Committee. They developed our universal rating system to deal ONLY with the tolernaces of bearings, not quality. The tolerances that are measured are the inner and outer ring or race. The rating system tells us how close to perfectly round the races are. Thats all they tell us and nothing more. This inforamtion is only good to desung engineers who are building tools and equipment that will spin at high speeds for prolonged periods of time. The reason is that each level of the abec scale is capable of spinning at higher speeds before it will develop any vibrations. An abec 1 rated bearing will spin smoothly at speeds up to 32,000 RPM. If you build something that will spin faster than that, then you need a higher rated bearing. 
The only way to check quality of bearings is to know your supplier and to only deal with truted sources who can prove where the ebarings came from. 
Again, abec ratings don't measure quality, they also don't measure how fast your bearing will spin or how weel your reel will cast with any certain bearing. the fact is, the quality of the materials used , and the actual design of the bearings are the only things that have a big impact on how well suited a bearing is for a fishing reel or if it will spin easier than another.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

OK, fine, busted on semantics. From a broad perspective, that's saying pretty much the same thing. Achieving those tighter tolerances requires higher quality manufacturing processes, better equipment, better materials, more inspection, and higher costs. The result is the same - a better bearing at a higher cost. Bottom line, our reels don't need ABEC #7 bearings...

Your point on manufacturing sources is major. Many of us have received solicitations from China for dirt cheap ABEC #5 and #7 bearings. Hmm... Stick with known and proven sources...


----------



## Pro Reel (Jan 3, 2010)

Here is a good engineering artical on miniature bearings.

http://www.astbearings.com/bearing-tolerances-precision-levels.html

There are tolerance charts at the bottom. The charts are broke down by size of inner diameter. If you look, you will see that the tolerance differences are measuered in the 0.0000 of inch in difference between the levels. While that minute amount of difference could make a big difference to a Nasa engineer that needs a close to perfect bearing to avoid even a tiny amount of vibration, it won't make any difference in a fishing reel. What is so very hard to understand is that it's not the abec rating or the tolerances that they measure that has anything to do with how easy a bearing spins. Thats controled by cage design, ball materials, quality of ball construction, and how well the grooves are polished as well as if it's deep grooves or shalow grooves. In a nutshell, the best bearing for a fishing reel spool is a bearing that has very low friction. That comes from low contact cages and highly polished raceway grooves and smooth balls. You can get them in just about any abec rating, but most companies won't make them like that in less than a 3 rated bearing. If you look at the cages of a Boca OS bearing, you will see that there is very little contact between the balls and the cage, thats one reason why they spin so easy, the other reason is that ceramic balls are very smooth, it's not because of the rating. One thing people need to know is that you can buy a high rated bearing that isn't easy to spin at all, but it will spin smooth, just not easy. That bearing would be worthless as a spool bearing. Many here have noticed that the lightning bearings work good, they also have low contact cages and ceramic balls. My own spin tests show them to be extremly similar to the higher rated OS bearings in free spin times and ease of start up. I can't see any reason at all to use a more expensive bearing than that. My own tests have also shown that a stock shimano bearing that has been completly cleaned in a US tank until the solvent stays gin clear and then is treated with a very thin lube, those bearings also spin just as good. You see, Shimano has already specked their stock bearings to be low contact and to have very highly polished raceways. I personally would never take a perfectly good shimano bearing out to replace it with any other bearing, there just won't be any true gain. The key is to just get the best performance from your stock bearings that you can get. Clean them very good. If you don't have a US tank then flush them out with a spray can of brake cleaner. Just press the extension nozzel right against the gap and hose them out. then use a thin oil or some TSI301. they will spin better than most anyone can cast after that.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

Yep, all that is very interesting and very true. And when it's all said and done, when that stock bearing will no longer respond to treatment, we are all faced with the decision of what to replace it with. A $16.50 stock Shimano SS bearing or a $7.50 BOCA Lightning ABEC #5. I know what I've decided... That, I believe, is what the OP was interested in...

Umm, are we agreeing or disagreeing..?


----------



## Pro Reel (Jan 3, 2010)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> Yep, all that is very interesting and very true. And when it's all said and done, when that stock bearing will no longer respond to treatment, we are all faced with the decision of what to replace it with. A $16.50 stock Shimano SS bearing or a $7.50 BOCA Lightning ABEC #5. I know what I've decided... That, I believe, is what the OP was interested in...
> 
> Umm, are we agreeing or disagreeing..?


Well, if I read it right, the OP wanted to know if it was a good idea to take the good bearings out of his core and replace them with OS 7 bearings. He then wanted to know if the good bearings from the core might be good enough to put in his E50. 
This is a classic example of someone who has been mislead by the hype over abec ratings. To start with, his core has some of the best bearings you can get, unless they are worn or damaged, there is no reason or benefit to replace them. We know they must be fine, because he wanted to know if they would be good enough to put in the 50. Now, I also have to guess that the bearings in the 50 might also be in good shape, but he just wants better because he was led to believe that there would be a big difference or improvment. If any of his bearings are damaged or worn, then it would be a good plan to replace them with a good boca bearing. The lightnings would be a great choice, no reason to spend the extra on the OS unless they are on sale or something. If however, as i think he was asking, that his bearings are fine, then why would he change any of them? This is where the whole abec rating thing bugs me, way to many folks that assume they are better then what they already have. So yea, looks like we agreed on most of it. I just hope this guy doesn't waste his money if his bearings don't need replaced.


----------



## speckboi (Sep 11, 2007)

Pro Reel said:


> Well, if I read it right, the OP wanted to know if it was a good idea to take the good bearings out of his core and replace them with OS 7 bearings. He then wanted to know if the good bearings from the core might be good enough to put in his E50.
> This is a classic example of someone who has been mislead by the hype over abec ratings. To start with, his core has some of the best bearings you can get, unless they are worn or damaged, there is no reason or benefit to replace them. We know they must be fine, because he wanted to know if they would be good enough to put in the 50. Now, I also have to guess that the bearings in the 50 might also be in good shape, but he just wants better because he was led to believe that there would be a big difference or improvment. If any of his bearings are damaged or worn, then it would be a good plan to replace them with a good boca bearing. The lightnings would be a great choice, no reason to spend the extra on the OS unless they are on sale or something. If however, as i think he was asking, that his bearings are fine, then why would he change any of them? This is where the whole abec rating thing bugs me, way to many folks that assume they are better then what they already have. So yea, looks like we agreed on most of it. I just hope this guy doesn't waste his money if his bearings don't need replaced.


Yeah my bearings are actually all in good condition. Cores been used for about 2 months and curado is brand new only made 3 cast on it. I was just trying to get alittle more distance out of the reels. Wow I didn't know that the core bearings were that good. So what your saying is just keep the stock bearings on both reels and ill get better performance ie casting retrieval with it. Maybe just flush them out and throw them back in? Clearlakeclyte didn't mislead me he actually taught me quite abit on bearings and how to clean them. I'm taking his advice on the ceramic abec 5's for my citicas bc the bearings went out but I'm looking for the best options for my main go to reels because I use them about 4 times a week. Its bad when my friend has the exact same reel and can outcast me throwing the same lure


----------



## speckboi (Sep 11, 2007)

Bantam1 said:


> I think the stock S-ARB bearings are fine. Just clean the spool and frame of excess oil and it will cast much better. I personally am not a fan of ceramic bearings. They still use a stainless race which can corrode so you need to oil them. Ceramic balls are designed to run with no lube. Lube will attack dirt, grime, salt, etc which will reduce the performance and actually ruin the ceramic balls. They tend to be a little louder too. Double edged sword is how I describe ceramic bearings. I know some really like them and are happy with them. My experiences have been less than spectacular to be honest with you. I did not see enough gain to justify the cost. You would be surprised what a stock bearing in a reel is capable of.
> 
> The Core 50 is made for light lures. The spool is very light so it has less start up inertia. This helps when casting lighter lures. The lighter spools will not spin as long as a heavy spool, typically this means less overall casting distance. Object in motion stays in motion until a force acts against it right? Forces are friction, wind and gravity. If something is heavier that is rotating it will take longer to slow it down because it can overcome these forces easier. Thank Newton for his theory and studies of physics. Just think, all it took was a minor concussion from a falling apple...
> 
> ...


I appreciate the response sir. This really helped a lot. it seems like there's better options to getting the max performance out of your reel then putting in new bearings.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

All's well that ends well...


----------



## Pro Reel (Jan 3, 2010)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> All's well that ends well...


I didn't think clearlake mislead anyone. The misleading is being done all over the fishing world on every forum where this gets discussed by people saying that they have had these tremendous gains in performance by upgrading bearings and then saying that it's because they used abec 7 or 9 bearings. Most folks that get a noticable improvment removed greased bearings that were slow and replaced them with clean bearings. That will be a big improvmnet. It probably would be about the same improvement if they cleaned the stock bearings instead of replacing them. It's actually more of a misunderstanding about where the gain came from and then the myth that these high rated bearings are what everyone needs gets perpetuated.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

That was the point I was trying to make, although in a much simpler post


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

I so enjoy this forum! Hugs all around, seriously. I'm in the midst of researching good, reasonably priced bourbons for Christmas. I'll bring some next time we get together...


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

ProReel got some good point. I know few friends that want to replace their bnib Core 100MG bearings with Bocca Abec-5 bearings and I laugh at them. I told them just wasting money doing that they would not gain much (or anything) in performance at all. They told me that they wanted to do that to prevent or slow down the corrosion process in their reels. I told them just take good care of the reels would definitely either prevent or at least slow down the corrosion process.
Well, when we deal with saltwater, there is no "stopping corrosion" but at least we can slow them down quite a good bit if we take care of our reels.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I blame the interent "pros" for most of it. Their post count is a reflection of their expertise in most cases. The people that sell and install the bearings are smart. They are taking advantage of what the customer wants. I would be more than willing to take their money too. The bonus is the reel will perform better than it did with a bad bearing. 

On another site I post on, I think most of the guys buy reels and tackle for display purposes only. They have every Buck Rogers accessory possible to make the reels lighter and "faster". I associate it with placing a fresh paint job and wheels on a car with no engine. It sure looks awesome parked in the garage, but it doesn't get used much.


----------



## Pro Reel (Jan 3, 2010)

Bantam1 said:


> I blame the interent "pros" for most of it. Their post count is a reflection of their expertise in most cases. The people that sell and install the bearings are smart. They are taking advantage of what the customer wants. I would be more than willing to take their money too. The bonus is the reel will perform better than it did with a bad bearing.
> 
> On another site I post on, I think most of the guys buy reels and tackle for display purposes only. They have every Buck Rogers accessory possible to make the reels lighter and "faster". I associate it with placing a fresh paint job and wheels on a car with no engine. It sure looks awesome parked in the garage, but it doesn't get used much.


ROTFLMAO !!!!!!

Bantam, i actually do sell and install the bearings. Any bearing that any customer wants. The customer is always right. But first, I try to educate them. I would rather get a satisfied customer that will have me service thier reels for many years to come instead of just making a fast buck off the abec craze. Thats why I try to explain what I know about bearings any time I see them discused. You are right though, that site and many others like it are full of enthusiasts that will pay anything for the next best thing, they just wait for someone to tell them what that next best thing is.

Lexy, the only bearings that will prevent or slow down corrosion would be a full ceramic. Full ceramics start at $60 to $80 per bearing for the lower grades and go as high as several hunderd for a premium full ceramic. I can replace a lot of bearings for less money than that. What your friends have heard is another part of the myth about bearings. the ceramic bearings we talk about are hybrids, they just have ceramic balls and thats it. 75% of the ceramic hybrid is 440 stainless and will corode easily if it's not protected with oil and frequent maintenance.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Supertune for casting distance, clean bearings help too

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

So we all know Boca for hybrid bearings, where is a good supply of S-ARB bearings?


----------



## george.maness86 (May 29, 2012)

Drundel said:


> So we all know Boca for hybrid bearings, where is a good supply of S-ARB bearings?


Boca has stainless bearings as well. You can also order the stainless directly from shimano.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

S-ARB bearings can be ordered through us direct, or through our service centers.


----------

